# HOB Filter Issues



## Morwell (Feb 13, 2009)

Has anyone had a similar issue to mine? My 75g tank is older- I'm not sure what company made it but it has no center brace. Ideally I would like to run a canister filter and a HOB filter on it. Currently I only am running a canister. Well today I got an AquaClear 70 and figured I would stick it on there, just to come to the realization that the tank is so thick that it wont actually fit on the tank properly.

Has anyone run across something like this? Any ideas on what I could do?


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

8) The AC70 is really not suitable for a 75g tank. You could probably just get by w/ a light bio-load but the AC110 is much more what you need. The '50' & '70' do much better on tanks 29 to 45g. 55g and up you want the '110'. "T"


----------



## Morwell (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, if I would have bought one I would have picked the 110 but I got an unused 70 for free so I can't complain 

But what I mean is that the gap that the edge of the aquarium fits into is too small for my tank, this is a quick mock up side view of the filter to better explain myself.



Is that part wider on the 110?


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Morwell said:


> Is that part wider on the 110?


Ran into a similar problem a while back on a 110G. I do believe the lip on the AC110 has a wider gap than the 70.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

im sure u could fine a new top plastic peice with the brace if u want one and just replace the one you have now so ure filters will fit how u want them....or just take off the one u have on now and cut to size is what i would do.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

If it was me, I would cut the part of the top frame that holds the cover, the little lip on the inside edge..though I might do some measuring first, just to be sure when I was done, it would fit.


----------



## Renthorin (Mar 17, 2009)

my AC 110 fits over the lip of my 150 but just barely.

In the past with my 55 and a HOB filter I had to notch the black trim around the top of the tank where the filter hung.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I have an All Glass 90 and the rim with the lip to hold the cover glass is one and a quarter inch and my AC110 fits over it with no problem. An AC70 would not fit over the rim.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

I was able to jam a Whisper 20 over the edge of my 40g Long. Worked OK til I got a Whisper 40, which fits ease.

All you can really do is get another filter. Filters designed to hang on larger tanks have a wider gap.

How thick is your "rim"? I could compare with one of our newer 75g's.

-Ryan


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

I had the same issue with my 75G (bought new in 2007), so I sized up to the AC110.
:fish: 
Save the AC70 for a quarantine, fry or hospital tank. It fits the 40G breeder and smaller easily.
The price was right, that's for sure. :thumb: 
I didn't want to cut the top frame of my tank, eventho it does have a center brace.
Just couldn't do it, in my case, for fear it would cause tank stregnth problems.

As a side note: the AC 110 _just does _fit over the lip on my AllGlass 90G tank.
hth,


----------



## Morwell (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the info guys- I ended up getting a 110 and it fits perfectly 

The 70 I stuck on a 45g holding tank.


----------



## mikew652 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have an Oceanic 55 with an Eheim 2215 and wondering the same thing. The plastic frame size is a little over an inch. Will the AC 70 work or do I need the 110? Unemployed right now so trying to hold down on the money.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

mikew652 said:


> I have an Oceanic 55 with an Eheim 2215 and wondering the same thing. The plastic frame size is a little over an inch. Will the AC 70 work or do I need the 110? Unemployed right now so trying to hold down on the money.


 8) You'll probably have the same problem. The '70' is designed to fit smaller tanks. The '110' has a larger rim lip for just that reason. The turnover the '110' provides is what you'll need for that 55g. "T"


----------

